# Our First Swarm of 2010 (central illinois, shelby county)



## MrJeff (Mar 20, 2010)

Those are some great pics. Thanks for posting them.


----------



## NewbeeNnc (May 21, 2009)

Wow, ha ha. That's great. Well you have some comb you can use now.


----------



## c10250 (Feb 3, 2009)

How did you get the swarm off of that tree?


----------



## Hoxbar (Mar 1, 2010)

Yeah, how did you get that swarm off?


----------



## flyingpig (Mar 2, 2008)

I sprayed them with 1:1 sugar syrup and then cut the tree off with a Bow Saw.
As I slowly lowered the tree down, I set it on top of a big rubbermaid container
and tapped it a couple of times and had them in the container.

I had to go back one more time and get the little group that had formed up after I had taken the main group. They had let on a smaller branch than the first group, so I just snapped it off and carried them over to the Nuc box.

Not too bad, this was all only about 3 or 4 feet up in the tree and they were just barely into my neighbor's yard. Makes it real handy to walk to get a swarm.

I placed them into a Nuc box overnight, and this morning moved them into a Hive of their own.

Charlie


----------



## G3farms (Jun 13, 2009)

Quick get the empty frames and rubber bands for that wild comb.

Looks to be full of brood.

Good catch!!

G3


----------



## swamprat (Jan 5, 2009)

looks like about 15 queen cells in that comb to me.


----------



## D Coates (Jan 6, 2006)

Sure enough, there are a batch of queen cells there. That was a huge swarm (to me) I wonder how many times that hive was going to swarm if you left it alone.


----------

